# Newborn/Preemie Crocheted hat



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Many of you requested the pattern for my Preemie hat. I finally had time to write it up. Here you go. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh this is just delightful


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. This is the cutest I have seen for a preemie. I used to volunteer in the ICU for babies (NICU) and I know how much the little knitted outfits were appreciated and how thrilled the parents were when they came in after the nurses had dressed their babies up. Great job!!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. Thank you for being that light to those parents. That's so special that you have given your time to make them happy. Hope you continue this work!


----------



## christineannj (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, the hat is beautiful
Christine


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

very cute

audreypam


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, love it! Thx.


----------



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

This is so timely, I was looking for a baby hat to crochet just yesterday. I am going to make it today. I need a larger size. Will a larger hook, H or I
make it for a 3 to 6 month old? Thanks.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern! I am going to make this for our granddaughter, Alexandria. Mom is at 27 weeks and she is trying to come early. Prayers for little "Lexie", if you are so inclined.


----------



## lambscove (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the hat pattern. It is just beautiful. Just downloaded and printed. Thanks again


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. The hat is so pretty and cute and precious.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you for posting the pattern. Would you please explain what a magic loop is? Thank you.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to write down your pattern and then posting to share with us


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That has to be the cutest little hat I have seen in a long time, I hope I can find the time to make these for a friend that has twins. Thank you so much for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

scgrandma245 said:


> This is so timely, I was looking for a baby hat to crochet just yesterday. I am going to make it today. I need a larger size. Will a larger hook, H or I
> make it for a 3 to 6 month old? Thanks.


I would definitely try that. Try the I first. I don't have a size chart handy but you could do a search probably for it.
Happy crocheting!
Tammy


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

shibelle said:


> So pretty! Thank you for posting the pattern. Would you please explain what a magic loop is? Thank you.


I found a tutorial on google search. Try that. It had pictures. I love using it since it doesn't leave a hole in the top of the hat. Have fun!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute, I love it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

That's such a cute little hat! Thank you!

Anita


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love this hat pattern!! I have made four and trimmed with crocheted flowers. I have had made these for the Crisis Nursery. But, I would like to make some in premie size for our NICU? I have had problem with the pattern, by skipping row three I only get eight shells, what am I doing wrong? Please help me, I really love this pattern. Surely soon I will learn to send pictures to the Forum! Thanks again to all of good people for all the great things on this site! God Bless each of you. M


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mar 18 said:


> I love this hat pattern!! I have made four and trimmed with crocheted flowers. I have had made these for the Crisis Nursery. But, I would like to make some in premie size for our NICU? I have had problem with the pattern, by skipping row three I only get eight shells, what am I doing wrong? Please help me, I really love this pattern. Surely soon I will learn to send pictures to the Forum! Thanks again to all of good people for all the great things on this site! God Bless each of you. M


Yes! You are correct. It is 8 shells. That was a typo on my part. Sorry. I Don't know what I was thinking. I would love to see pictures of what you've made so far. I'm so happy u are donating them.


----------



## llilred71 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am trying to download this pattern and it will not download. Please help? Thanks 
Misty


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Must be a program problem. It downloaded for me Just fine. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll try it that way.
Tammy


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. X


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. X. Oops double post, ah well double the thanks xx


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

so so cute


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so cute just love it!


----------



## Rainbow-vs (Apr 5, 2015)

This is SO pretty and SO easy to make ... it's a pleasure to crochet and only takes about an hour


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

So glad you like it! I've played with the pattern a bit. It is rather small. You will have to enlarge it for a large newborn.


----------



## Rainbow-vs (Apr 5, 2015)

I am making them with a baby yarn that is very slightly thicker than a DK and using a size larger hook ... they are perfect for a 1-3 month size! Later on, I'll post a picture


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rainbow-vs said:


> I am making them with a baby yarn that is very slightly thicker than a DK and using a size larger hook ... they are perfect for a 1-3 month size! Later on, I'll post a picture


Please do!


----------

